# werde zu einer leeren Seite weitergeleitet wenn ich über react-router-dom zur neuen klasse leiten will



## nikva (18. Jun 2021)

Hallo, ich versuche grade zu testen, wie ich in react zu einer neuen Klasse weiterleite aber erhalte nur eine leere weiße Seite wenn ich den Path /test eingebe. Es werden auch nicht die css Eigenschaften übernommen, was bedeudet, dass die Klasse nicht geladen wird. Hab auch schon das react-router-dom modul installiert aber das hat nichts geholfen. Hoffe hier hat jemand nen Tipp
Hier meine Klassen:


Spoiler: App.js





```
import logo from './logo.svg';
import './App.css';

export default function App() {
  return ( 
    <div className="App">
      <header className="App-header">
        <img src={logo} className="App-logo" alt="logo" />
        <p>
          Edit <code>src/App.js</code> and save to reload.
        </p>
        <a
          className="App-link"
          href="https://reactjs.org"
          target="_blank"
          rel="noopener noreferrer"
        >
          Learn React
        </a>
      </header>
    </div>
  );
}
```






Spoiler: index.js





```
import React from 'react';
import ReactDOM from 'react-dom';
import './index.css';
import reportWebVitals from './reportWebVitals';
import Test from './components/test';
import { BrowserRouter, Route } from 'react-router-dom';
import Home from './App';

const routes = (
  <BrowserRouter>
    <div>
      <Route exact path='/' component={Home}></Route>
      <Route exact path='/teams' component={Test}></Route>
    </div>
  </BrowserRouter>
)


ReactDOM.render(
  routes,
  document.getElementById('root')
);
// If you want to start measuring performance in your app, pass a function
// to log results (for example: reportWebVitals(console.log))
// or send to an analytics endpoint. Learn more: https://bit.ly/CRA-vitals
reportWebVitals();
```






Spoiler: test.js





```
import './test.css';
import React, { Component } from 'react';

class Test extends React.Component {
  
 
  render() {
    return(
        <p>test</p>
    )
    }

}
export default Test
```


----------



## nikva (18. Jun 2021)

Ok, hat sich erledigt, ich hatte in der Route einen Fehler drin indem ich /teams und nicht /test angegeben habe


----------

